# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ - ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ

## StyDel_skg

Εγκαταστατης συστηματων Ασφαλειας, Καμερων, Πυρανιχνευσης,  ...., κτλ με σχεση εργου για εργα κυριως σε Θεσσαλονικη και περιφεριεακα αλλα και σε ολη την Ελλαδα

----------

Gaou (23-03-22)

----------

